# AR-15 Breast cancer raffle



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Check it out

A local shop is raffling off an Ar-15 for charity.
If you live in a prohibitted state, you may still enter, but they obviously can not ship the gun to you so you would need to make other arraingements.


----------

